# Reo Mini Dimension



## Genosmate (25/4/15)

Anyone got a Reo Mini and can tell me the measurement from the centre of the 510 to the centre of the button please?


----------



## Riaz (25/4/15)

Does this help?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (25/4/15)

looks like 17 point something mm from your photo @Riaz.


----------



## Genosmate (25/4/15)

Riaz said:


> Does this help?
> 
> View attachment 25994


Should have just asked you Riaz!


----------

